# Phishing Anrufe im Namen von Microsoft



## JS69 (14 Juni 2018)

Hallo, erhalte jüngst (Mai 2018) Lockanrufe von microsoft. Wer kann helfen. Gruß JS


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juni 2018)

Ein bißchen mehr Info wäre hilfreich: Wird die anrufende Nummer angezeigt?  Für  was wird geworben, gelockt?
Ansonsten ignorieren. Falls Fritzbox vorhanden Nummer sperren.


----------



## Heiko (14 Juni 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Wird die anrufende Nummer angezeigt?


In der Regel ja, die Nummern sind aber Schall und Rauch...


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juni 2018)

Heiko schrieb:


> In der Regel ja, die Nummern sind aber Schall und Rauch...


Gefakt sind sie fast immer aber dennoch ein Anhaltspunkt.  Auf Seiten  wie tellows können sie gemeldet, kommentiert und bewertet werden  und geben  damit vielen Betroffenen einen Hinweis,  dass sie es mit lästigen Telefonspammern zu tun haben.


----------



## Heiko (14 Juni 2018)

Nummern, die beliebig austauschbar sind, haben in der Regel keinen belegbaren Nutzen.


----------



## jupp11 (14 Juni 2018)

Das hilft dem Gast JS69 auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Heiko (14 Juni 2018)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Das hilft dem Gast JS69 auch nicht weiter.


Die einzig hilfreiche Antwort ist "auflegen". Oder die Nummern in der Telefonanlage blockieren.


----------



## Hippo (15 Juni 2018)

Ich quassel immer mit denen wenn ich Zeit und Laune habe (tu aber nicht wirklich was) - irgendwann kommt die Frage nach der der Windows-Version ...
Und dann sag ich ganz treuherzig Linux Cinnamon ...
Irgendwie wollen die spätestens ab dem Moment nicht mehr mitspielen diese Spielverderber :-(

Aber Spaß beiseite - die Nummern in eine Sperrliste in der Fritzbox einzutragen reduzierte das ganze bei mir etwa auf die Hälfte. Ist aber auch schon was. Gefühlt hatte aber die Linuxverarsche mehr Wirkung.


----------



## JS69 (15 Juni 2018)

Danke für Eure Einschätzungen und Ideen.
Klasse Hinweis mit einer Linux Version rauszukommen ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Oktober 2020)

Anruf gegen 11.50: "Hello, my name is Ryan. I'm calling from Microsoft".

Weiter ließ ich ihn nicht kommen. Die angezeigte Rufnummer war *067429412210. *Wusste bislang nicht, dass diese Phisher eine Niederlassung in Boppard/Rhein und Umgebung haben..... (Rufnummer war sicher gespooft)


----------



## jupp11 (10 Oktober 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Die angezeigte Rufnummer war *067429412210. *





			
				Ansage Telekom schrieb:
			
		

> Die gewählte Rufnummer ist ungültig


tellows & co kennen die bisher noch nicht


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Oktober 2020)

Anruf gegen 09.59: "Hello, my name is - (unverständliches Gebrabbel auf englisch) . I'm calling from Microsoft".

Weiter ließ ich ihn nicht kommen. Die angezeigte Rufnummer war *056054428. *Vorwahl ist von Kaufungen/Hessen und ist sicher gespooft. Bislang nirgends aufgeführt, weder bei "wer ruft an" noch bei "tellows". Diese Nummer existiert lt. Google aber tatsächlich - ist ein Teilnehmer aus Kaufungen, der wohl ganz sicher nichts mit dieser Gangsterbande zu tun hat.


----------



## jupp11 (15 Oktober 2020)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> - ist ein Teilnehmer aus Kaufungen, der wohl ganz sicher nichts mit dieser Gangsterbande zu tun hat.


Mit Sicherheit nicht  https://trauer.hna.de/traueranzeige/robert-neuenhagen


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 Oktober 2020)

Kam womöglich aus Nigeria:
https://tani-pe.com/056050000 




> Search telephone codes in Asaba Delta Nigeria frome ...
> tani-pe.com › Asaba





> _056054428_


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 November 2020)

Der nächste Anruf heute 11.37 Uhr. Angezeigte Rufnummer:* 0277375299. *

Nummer noch nicht im Netz bekannt.


----------



## habwasgelesen (24 November 2020)

Lachen, auflegen,* fertig!*


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Februar 2021)

Es geht mal wieder los: "My Name is Lisa, and I'm calling from Microsoft". Weiter ließ ich sie nicht kommen. Angezeigte (und wohl gespoofte) Rufnummer war *0201230635. *Nummer bekannt: https://www.wemgehoert.de/nummer/0201230635


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Februar 2021)

Soeben schon wieder die liebe Lisa von Microsoft. Angezeigt war wieder die 0201230635.


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Februar 2021)

Und wieder "Microsoft" mit der angezeigten Nummer 0705113590. Gespooft wie alle diese Anrufe von "Microsoft". Diesmal kennt man die  betreffende Nummer.....


----------



## Nicko1998 (28 Mai 2021)

Wieder mal "Microsoft"* - 00312456465147 - *angezeigte Rufnummer. Bislang noch nirgends gelistet.


----------



## jupp11 (28 Mai 2021)

gespooft > "diese Rufnummer ist uns nicht bekannt "


----------



## Nicko1998 (2 Juni 2021)

Wieder mal "Microsoft"* - 00441520481204 - *angezeigte Rufnummer. Bislang noch nirgends gelistet. Ist wohl wieder gespooft!


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juni 2021)

"This number ist not in service"
Wenn es sie denn  gäbe, wäre es Bermuda:
h*tps://www.anrufer-info.de/0044152


> *00441* ist die internationale Vorwahl des Landes *Bermuda*.
> Weitere Schreibweisen für die Vorwahl von Bermuda sind: +441, (+441)


----------



## BenTigger (2 Juni 2021)

Naja, ich hatte grade einen Microsoft Service aus Ägypten.... +20 Homeoffice mit Kindergeschrei im Hintergrund.
Aber sie hat tatsächlich geholfen. War nach einer von mir initiierten Serviceanfrage.
Das kommt dann nicht unbedingt aus Deutschland.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juni 2021)

Und hat ganz altruistisch geholfen? Was war denn der Anlass  des uneigennützigen  Hilfeangebots?


----------



## BenTigger (2 Juni 2021)

Win 10 Updates funktionierten nicht und Tips laut Google halfen nicht. 
"Problemlösung konnte aufgrund eines Problems nicht gestartet werden" . 
Direkt dann an den Support gewendet und dann nach Mailkontakt wurde ein Rückruf angeboten. Die junge Dame hat dann fachmännisch geprüft und jeden Schritt ausführlich erklärt und das hat dann wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## jupp11 (2 Juni 2021)

Also nicht jeder Anruf von Microsoft ist böse. Gut zu wissen. Ist die Nummer denn  echt oder gespooft?
Mal versucht rückzurufen/anpingen?


----------



## BenTigger (3 Juni 2021)

Nein, hatte ich nicht. Und der Anruf war ja auch quasi von mir selbst angefordert worden. Hab sie auch nicht mehr in meiner Rufliste drin.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2021)

Ging mir übrigens neulich ähnlich. Hatte Probleme mit MS Office und keine Lösung gefunden. Wie bei Windows initiiert man einen Rückruf. Bei mir kam der dann deutschsprachig aus Polen.

Habe mir angewöhnt, die Caller interessehalber danach zu fragen, wo sie sitzen. Wenn die Stimmung zutraulich ist, bekomme ich auch zumeist eine Antwort. Auffällig, bei nahezu allen internationalen Unternehmen, insbesondere den amerikanischen, war bei mir bislang kein deutsches Callcenter beteiligt. Der Support kommt anscheinend zumeist aus Nordafrika, Polen sowie vom Balkan. Interessant in dem Zusammenhang auch, als ich vor kurzem ein Samsung-Handy entsperren lassen musste. Das hat Samsung mit UPS nach Polen geholt und innerhalb weniger Tage auch wieder von dort aus per UPS zurückgeschickt.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Juni 2021)

Hat  IMHO nichts mit dem Thema des Thread zu tun: "*Phishing* Anrufe im Namen von Microsoft"








						Warnung: Abzocke durch angebliche Microsoft-Mitarbeiter | Verbraucherzentrale.de
					

Warnung vor falschem Microsoft-Support: Angebliche Mitarbeiter des technischen Supports von Microsoft versuchen per Telefon oder über gefälschte Warnhinweise am PC, Zugriff auf Ihren PC zu erlangen. Welche Masche dahinter steckt und wie Sie sich schützen können.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.de


----------



## BenTigger (3 Juni 2021)

Nein, sollte ja auch nur aufzeigen, dass es aber auch bei echten Störfällen mit der  Microsoft Software und einem selbst angeforderten Support, dieser durchaus von rund um die Welt kommen kann, je nachdem wo ein Supportler frei ist. Dann braucht man nicht in Panik zu geraten, wenn der Rückruf nicht aus Deutschland kommt.
Anrufe, die man nicht selbst angefordert hat, sind dann nicht von Microsoft, sondern eher von dubiosen Abzockern


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Juni 2021)

Wieder mal "Microsoft"* - 0451235262 - *angezeigte Rufnummer. Ist schon bekannt. Wohl gespooft https://www.werruft.info/telefonnummer/0451235262/


----------



## jupp11 (24 Juni 2021)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wieder mal "Microsoft"* - 0451235262 - *angezeigte Rufnummer. Ist schon bekannt. Wohl gespooft https://www.werruft.info/telefonnummer/0451235262/


"Diese Rufnummer ist uns nicht bekannt."   Seit dem 19.6 "im Einsatz"
https://www.tellows.de/num/0451235262?mobile=0


----------



## Hippo (24 Juni 2021)

Da ist wohl jetzt ein neues Callcenter am Start. Nach einigen Monaten Ruhe gehts wieder geballt los mit Anrufen auf drei meiner Nummern.
Im Gegensatz zu den früheren Runs diesmal fast ausschliesslich mit gutem verständlichen Englisch. 
Mittlerweile lege ich entweder gleich wieder auf oder mache mir, wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe, den Spass einiger ausgesuchter Beleidigungen.
Manche sind da echt hart im Nehmen, die arbeiten ihr Script ungerührt weiter ab bis zum bitteren Ende.


----------



## Nicko1998 (14 Februar 2022)

In den letzten Monaten und Wochen nahezu wöchentlich Anrufe von angezeigten Rufnummern aus dem Ausland, zuletzt aus Chile, die mit "Hallo, this is Microsoft" begannen. Weiter kamen die Damen, Herren und Diversen nicht mehr.


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Mai 2022)

Heute im Laufe des Tages wieder drei Anrufe "This is Microsoft". Zwei Nummern begannen mit 024, eine mit 0039 - natürlich alle gespooft. Nach der "Ansprache" (2 x männlich, 1 x weiblich) und meiner Antwort "Hello, here is Bill, Wie gates?" wurde aufgelegt.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Januar 2023)

Schon lange nichts mehr von "Microsoft" gehört - bis heute morgen 09.12 Uhr! 
Angezeigte Rufnummer 0043 66451 39844 - noch nirgends gelistet.


----------

